# Celeste Saddles for Sale



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

or sale are 3 Fizik Arione saddles all in either new or like new condition. First is VERY rare team Barloworld Celeste/Red CX model in NEW condition ($100) Second is Celeste/Silver and is in almost new condition ($90) Third is Red/White CX model in NEW condition ($90) and I have fourth no pictured which is another Red/White CX in NEW condition and in the original Box ($105). Bianchi enthusiasts this is a rare find, happy bidding!!

Shipping is $7.00

Contact me at [email protected]

<a href="https://s249.photobucket.com/albums/gg214/warriormunky/?action=view&current=fizikSaddles.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg214/warriormunky/fizikSaddles.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Lolamunky said:


> or sale are 3 Fizik Arione saddles all in either new or like new condition. First is VERY rare team Barloworld Celeste/Red CX model in NEW condition ($100) Second is Celeste/Silver and is in almost new condition ($90) Third is Red/White CX model in NEW condition ($90) and I have fourth no pictured which is another Red/White CX in NEW condition and in the original Box ($105). Bianchi enthusiasts this is a rare find, happy bidding!!
> 
> Shipping is $7.00


Nice collection...too bad I just bought a new saddle for my new Infinito/


----------

